# 2007 - what do you have in production



## sangwitch (Jan 18, 2007)

New year, new thread. So what's everyone got in production at this time? How about wish lists? My production is child's play to some of you, but for me it's the most I've had going at once. I'm a wee bit pround of my little winery.







6-gal WE Limited Edition South African Shiraz
6-gal WE Vinter's Reserve Riesling
6-gal WE Vinter's Reserve Chianti
6-gal RJS Grand Cru Pinot Gris


5-gal VH Black Currant


3-gal RJS Cru Select Orange Chocolate Port
3-gal VH Elderberry


1-gal Ancient Orange Mead(recipe 1)
1-gal Ancient Orange Mead (recipe 2)
1-gal Welch's Concord (recipe 1)
1-gal Welch's Concord (recipe 2)
1-gal Welchs White Peach (recipe 1)
1-gal Welch's White Peach (recipe 2)
1-gal Blueberry Mead


--- Wish List (not complete by any means)
muscadine wine
blueberry wine
raisin wine
strawberry wine
welch's white raspberry wine
merlot
dandelion wine
blackberry mead
wild berry mead
ginger peach mead
giner mead (dry, semi, &amp; sweet comparison)
the rest of teh 07 Limited edition WE kits.


----------



## Coaster (Jan 18, 2007)

In Carboys (6gal) 
WEMango Citrus Symphony
MM All Juice Soave
VH Black Current
WE Muller Thurgau
WE Green Apple Riesling
WE Ice Wine (3gal)


In Fermenter
WE Stag's Leap Merlot


On Deck
WE Piesporter
VR Bergamais
Welch's White Grape/Peach
WE Oregon Yamhill County Pinot Noir
WE Millennium Sparkling (3gal)
Ancient Orange Mead (3gal)


On Order
WE LE Guwurztraminer
MM All Juice Vino Verde*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## kutya (Jan 18, 2007)

In Carboys


6 gal Welches Niagiar White
3 Gal Elderberry
3 Gal Apple
1 Gal Orange
1 Gal Rasberry Mead


One empty 6 gal Carboy




Wish list


Peach
Orange Mead
Huckleberry


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2007)

*In Carboys:* 
Pinot Noir (5 gal)
WE Italian Pinot Grigio (6 gal)
Blueberry (2 gal)
Apple-Peach (2 gal)
Blackberry (3 gal)


*In Fermenter:*
WE South African Shiraz
WE Australian Verdelho


*On order:*
WE Australian Grenache/Mourvedre
WE Gewürztraminer
WE Spanish Tempranillo/Cabernet Sauvignon


*Wish List:*

Garlic (for cooking)Chardonnay


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2007)

Primary 

6 Gallons Millenium Sparkling Wine



Bulk aging and clearing

6 Gallons Vintners Black Currant

6 Gallons RJS Grand Cru Barolo

6 Gallons Vintners Cherry

6 Gallons Vintners Raspberry

2 Gallons Oaked Welches White Grape



Wish List

To Many to list, Lots of Crushendos and Cellar Crafts and some Meads


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, in carboy bulk aging I have a Wine Expert Crushendo Super Tuscan and a Wine Expert Estate Series Woodbridge Ranch II Cabernet Sauvignon. I have a 3 gallon batch of Vintner's Harvest Raspberry clearing. 






We are getting ready to move in about a month so I have not started anything else. I am not even going to bottle those in the carboy until after we move. I figured it will be easier to move the carboy than 60+ bottles. 


After we get moved and settled in I plan on getting one of the Mosti Ports everyone raves about. I would really like to try a Pinot Noir but it sounds like they are being discontinued. I am probably going to concentrate on some fruit wines for a bit though. I have tons of Cabernet, Amarone, etc I need to put a dent in. 


I really wanted to get into beer brewing but it appears George is getting out of beer kits and supplies. If I can still catch them when I am ready, I will get into this as I will finally have a wet bar area and I really want to be able to walk up to my own tap and draw me up a frosty mug of beer. I actually like beer better than wine and stumbled into winemaking when researching beer brewing. 


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Jan 18, 2007)

In the carboy fermenting.......Green Apple Riesling
In the carboy bulk aging:
Blueberry Mead
Black Currant
Red Plum
White Plum
Muscadine
Port
Port


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't I feel pathetic.
I've got ...... wait for it.....
......
.....
....
6 gallons MM Amarone fermenting.

I knid of slowed down over the break and won't be able to pick back up for another month or so.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 18, 2007)

Nodda, zip, nothing....



....yet.


This weekend I am starting


6-gallons La Bodega Port
6-gallons Amarone with Raisins (MMRenaissance)
6-gallons Chardonnay (MM All Juice)


Next weekend
12-gallonsSouth African Shiraz (WE Limited Edition)
12-gallons Australian Verdelho (WE Limited Edition)


Who knows after that, but I have to build up enough for another bottling party in late March or April.


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 18, 2007)

6 gallons Cranberry in the primary, what a mess, foaming like crazy. I transferred 1 1/2 gallons to another primary.
In carboys: RJS - Orange Chocolate Port, CC - Amarone, WE - Lodi Old Vines Zin &amp; Camanare Cab. Sauv., Suncal - Chardonnay and last but not least, Ancient Orange Mead.
Dave


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2007)

Well look at that. The guy with the most kits available to him as nadda fermenting. WOW!


----------



## Bill B (Jan 18, 2007)

In the Carboy
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0"> 5 Gal Rose (Concord_Niagra blend)
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">5 gal Blackberry
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">12 gal Chianti
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">5 gal Red Plum 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Thats about it for now
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">


----------



## OilnH2O (Jan 18, 2007)

Bulk aging in the carboy:


6 gallons WE It. PiedmontNebbiolo
6 gallons Cellarcraft Wash. State Merlot (grape pack)
3 gallons Rhubarb/grape
2- 1 gallon Apple
1 gallon Blackberry
1 gallon Lilac


Just been fined/stabilized


6 gallons WE Sonoma unwooded Chardonnay


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 18, 2007)

In carboys:


6 gal Scuppernong
3 gal Scupperdine
6 gal Reisling
2 gal Cherry
1 gal blackberry


on deck:
12 gal green apple reisling (tampered with)
6 gal French Chardonnay
6 gal Johnnisburg Reisling
6 gal Pino Grigio


1 gal Hazelnut Brandy (ABV 40%)


Still in the freezer to ferment:


65 pounds blackberres
25 pounds peaches (picked from my trees)
55 pounds muscadines
27 pounds pumpkin
28 pounds figs
12 pounds Strawberries
28 pounds blueberries


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 18, 2007)

In carboys....

6 gallons Valiant Grape [Estate] [Grown, produced and will be bottled on premises.

6 gallons 3 Grape Trio [Estate] [3 varieties of our own grapes]

5 gallons VH Black Currant/Red Grape

5 gallons Crabapple/Apple

Next:
5 gallons VH Blueberry/Red grape
5 gallons VH Blackberry/Red Grape
6 gallons Hard Apple Cider [beer style]
6 gallons **Sparkling** Apple

and....
try to use up all the juices I steamed and preserved last year...apple, strawberry juice, raspberry juice, grape, crabapple juice, chokecherry juice and use up the remaining chokecherries in the freezer...

then...also want to try some 3 gallon batches of store juices...wild cherry, cranberry...etc...

....then comes summer and who knows what good fruits that will bring.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2007)

What a bunch of interesting lists. I think my wish list looks like everybody elses fermenting or clearing lists!


----------



## masta (Jan 18, 2007)

*In Fermenters*


Nothing






*In Secondaries*


Winexpert World Vineyard California White Trinity
Winexpert Island Mist Green Apple Riesling


*Settling for Bottling*

6 gal Apple Wine
3 gal Banana Mango Wine
5 gal Ancient Clementine Mead 
5 gal Cherry Melomel
3 gal Pumpkin Spice Mead
6 gal Tupelo Vanilla Mead


*Starting Soon (tomorrow if FedEx shows up!



)*

WE Limited Edition South African Shiraz
WE Limited Edition Australian Verdelho
WE Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet


*On Order*


<DIV align=left>WE World Vineyard German Muller-Thurgau
<DIV align=left>MM Domaine Tradition Lambrusco
<DIV align=left>WE Limited Edition Australian Grenache/Mourvedre
<DIV align=left>WE Limited Edition Gewürztraminer
<DIV align=left>WE Limited Edition Spanish Tempranillo/Cabernet Sauvignon
<DIV align=left>WE Limited Edition Australian Grenache/Mourvedre
<DIV align=left>RJS Cru Select RQ Chilean Malbec
<DIV align=left>RJS Cru Select RQ New Zealand Unoaked Chardonnay
<DIV align=left>RJS Cru Select RQ Italian Montepulciano-Cabernet-Merlot
<DIV align=left>RJS Cru Select RQ Australian Bush Vine Grenache
<DIV align=left>


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2007)

Not much going now.. 


Just racked 
6 gal Black Currant
6 gal WE Trinity Red


Clearing


3 gal Niagara- homegrown
6 gal Nuclear Apple/Pepper - taking it's time clearing-almost there












Aging
6 gal ????? Red wine - unknown variety- homegrown - oaked/high acid/high tannin, deep ruby color
3 gal Elderberry - picked from wild bushes
6 gal apple - resweetened


On deck
6 gal strawberry
3 gal blueberry



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 18, 2007)

I am mad now, when my wife wakes up I am going to have her read this so she can see that having just one set up is just notenough.It does have an almost ready to bottle RJS Pinot Blanco if that counts for anything. I am going to have to call Dr. Phil and tell him to give her a call!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2007)

Everything counts scuba! Dont worry, Time heals all, especially.


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 18, 2007)

The black currant really seem to be a favorite. Is this sold in wine stores. I have read about wines that list the one of the flavors as black currants but never saw a wine that was only black currant?


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 18, 2007)

masta - two questions. Did you skip the Cru Select Chocolate Orange Port? I didn's see it on your list and I know you mentioned you do all the special editions. just curious.


Do you make the pumpkin pie mead with fresh pumpkin? I'm wondering if you can make that with canned pumpkin. My wife wants to try that and doesn't want to wait until pumpkin season and beyond.


----------



## Dean (Jan 19, 2007)

the Cru Select OJ Port was a limited run, but it was not really considered an RQ. And due to popularity, I think this might make a regular addition to the lineup. Unless they cannot source the grapes on a regular basis.


----------



## masta (Jan 19, 2007)

sangwitch said:


> masta - two questions. Did you skip the Cru Select Chocolate Orange Port? I didn's see it on your list and I know you mentioned you do all the special editions. just curious.
> 
> 
> Do you make the pumpkin pie mead with fresh pumpkin? I'm wondering if you can make that with canned pumpkin. My wife wants to try that and doesn't want to wait until pumpkin season and beyond.




I did skip the Chocolate Orange Port since I don't really care for port or ice wine for that matter. I have tried to enjoy it but I guess I don't have the acquired taste for it.


I did use fresh pumpkin for my mead and had some issues with water but got through it ok. I would say using canned pumpkin would work just fine. I trick I used when making pumpkin ale with canned pumpkin was to spread it out on a baking sheet and then put in a warm oven ~250F to help reduce some of the moisture and cook it a bitwhich helps to add the flavor profile.


Check out the pumpkin mead story:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=876&amp;PN=1


----------



## grapeman (Jan 19, 2007)

If you make pumpkin wine from canned pumpkin mix, you could call it squash wine. Most canned pumpkin mix is really a type of squash. They have a creamier texture without the stringiness and water Masta describes. A normal jack-o-lantern type pumpkin doesn't make a very good pie - the water and strininess. The small sugar type pumpkins make a much better mix - higher in sugar, not the water problem and doesn't have the stringiness. The problem I see with using them is preparation time to skin them. Use hubbard squash or Atlantic Giant pumpkins, which are really squash. Imagine the wine you could get from a 500 pounder.


----------



## Coaster (Jan 19, 2007)

ScubaDon said:


> The black currant really seem to be a favorite. Is this sold in wine stores. I have read about wines that list the one of the flavors as black currants but never saw a wine that was only black currant?




I've seen black currant and other fruit wines, but only at fruit stands and small wineries when we lived in CA. You can buy it off the Internet (assuming they can ship to you), here for example http://www.westhamislandwinery.com/wines/blackcurrent.htm


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't believe that Bert hasn't posted a list for us yet!




There are a lot of great lists here!



Very impressive.


----------



## Francie (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, my collection is not as extensive as some of you, but here goes..


In Primary
MM Amarone


Carboy
Wine Expert LE SA Shiraz
World Vineyard Cal Trinity


At my friend's house in Carboy
Wine Expert Luna Rosa


On deck to start
Wine Expert LE Verdelho
Wine Expert Oregon Pinot Noir


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 19, 2007)

I feel so inadequate.





Just kidding. 6 gal RJS Grand Cru Merlot in bulk aging. Will probably bottle in the next few weeks.

Of course, when I win the Powerball tomorrow night I'll just send an 18-wheeler down to George.

*Edited by: PeterZ *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry PeterZ...I just bought the winning Power Ball ticket a couple hours ago...I'll still remember all of you...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 19, 2007)

At Le Studio du Ellison:








I have.....this won't take a whole lot of space..


2 gallons bueberrry made from fresh berries.
3 gallons of raspberry blush (welches)
and tomorrow starting
VR Reisling
VR Mezza Luna Red....which I am looking forward to.


Next homemade is going to be at least 3 gallons of Green Tea-Ginger. (that is an interesting wine if you like floral wines)






Bonsoir, Ramona *Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 19, 2007)

<LI>AUST. VERDELHO</LI>
<LI>S. A. SHIRAZ</LI>
<LI>IT. SANGIOVESE</LI>
<LI>CHARD. / SEM</LI>
<LI>CAB. SAUV.</LI>
<LI>WHT. MERLOT</LI>


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 19, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Next homemade is going to be at least 3 gallons of Green Tea-Ginger.




Ramona, have you made this before? I wanted to make a green tea ginger mead and I was looking for a recipe. In my search I came across an article that saidgreen tea makes a bitter brew when steeped too long so I'm real interested in your experience with green tea in wine making. *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 20, 2007)

*Australian Shiraz* 


*Cherry*

*Raspberry*

*Ice Wine*

*Chardonnay*

*Niagra*

*Sauvignon Blanc*

*Blackberry Port*
*
**Edited by: bmorosco *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 20, 2007)

Sang,


I made a one gallon batch just to give it a try and I was very surprised. You can't taste the tea or the ginger. I think the golden raisins give it a nice body and the nose is floral which I like in a white wine. It had a nice light golden color. I back sweetened it a little and the florals came through. I didn't age it at all.....it went to fast!


Here is the recipe I used:


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request216.asp




I think you will love it!


Ramona


----------



## otto6183 (Jan 20, 2007)

At Wolf Vinyards, we currently have the following in production:

MM Amarone
MM Chianti
MM LaBodega Port
CC Rosso Fortissimo
CC Amarone
CC Pinot Nero
WE Trio Blanca
Blue Berry 
Elite Sauvignon Blanc/Semillon
Orange Chocolate Port

With the following eagerly awaiting the primary fermenter:

WE Sel Valpolicella
WE Sel French Chardonnay
5 gal fresh Raspberry juice
MM Castel del Papa

(Wolf is my German Shepard and chief guardian of the 'vineyards')


----------



## brubakes (Jan 20, 2007)

so far.... just my first batch. A VR Riesling kit.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 20, 2007)

Brubakes, Congratulations on starting your first batch, and welcome to the forum! Where are you in the process of that kit?


----------



## Waldo (Jan 20, 2007)

Not to worry brubakes.It may be your first but I assure you it will not be your last...Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome brubakes, glad to see you join us. Pretty soon you have a long list and light wallet!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome Brubakes,
I made the VR Riesling and it is very good. Starting another one today!!


Glad to have you!!


Ramona


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 20, 2007)

3 White Zinfandel's
1 Zinfandel
1 Wild Maine Blueberry


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2007)

Sounds like White Zinfandel is popular at your place. Everybody seems to like it. Nice seeing Lilly again. By the way, how is your plain strawberry aging? I'm debating startin another one without anything else mixed in.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 20, 2007)

aaastinkie, do you knit carboy cozies?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

yes, those carboy covers look really nice!


----------



## david_québec (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok since im pretty new here... here's my line up 


and what is coming in my basement in the next month:


In carboy (secondary to bulk)
-Mosti Mondiale Renaissance Chianti
-Cellarcraft Amarone with Stavin Oak bean to tweak it a bit
-Cellarcraft Late Harvest riesling (that i will make 3 style out of it... dry, Late Harvest and Icewine style)
-Cellarcraft Zweiglt 


Coming:
RJSpagnols Limited Bush Vine Grenache
2 x Cellarcraft L.E. Washington Red Mountain Cab Sauv.
Cellarcraft L.E. 2 Latitude Merlot
Cellarcraft L.E. South African Shiraz
Cellarcraft L.E Tempralino/Cab 
Mosti Mondiale Meglioli Rojo Grande 
2 kit of Mosti Mondiale La Bodéga Port
RJspagnols Grande Vieux Chateau du roi
and probably some WE Limited kit (if any available at my LHBS)


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 21, 2007)

Of course I knit...but I bought the carboy covers on EBay...






My strawberry wine developed a aftertaste so I gave it away to some people who will drink anything...I'm not making anymore strawberry wine, and my dandelion wine tastes really bad, so we will see if aging can really turn a wine around...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 22, 2007)

AAASTINKIE said:


> Of course I knit...but I bought the carboy covers on EBay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you didn't like your Strawberry Wine...We have always liked ours...but...I have always mixed it with other juices before fermenting...like apple juice or Red Grape concentrate....give it a try again...


----------



## Coaster (Jan 22, 2007)

david_québec said:


> -Cellarcraft Late Harvest riesling (that i will make 3 style out of it... dry, Late Harvest and Icewine style)




I imagine the Late Harvest is off dry or semi sweet but how do you intend to make an Ice Wine style from a dry wine? Will you back sweeten a lot to get to a high SG like 1.060?


----------



## david_québec (Jan 22, 2007)

Coaster said:


> david_québec said:
> 
> 
> > -Cellarcraft Late Harvest riesling (that i will make 3 style out of it... dry, Late Harvest and Icewine style)
> ...




hehehe i knew somebody would be interested in this triple in one






ok here i go (and i have checked with a Cellarcraft person to be sure i could do it.


First a Late harvest is very sweet. on a scale of 10 it's about 5, a ice wine is 10 and a off-dry/sweet wine is about 1 or 2 on the same scale.


First i ferment to dry. Bottle half the batch (15 bottles of Dry reisling)
Second i add half the pouch in half the remaining wine (giving me the target late harvest style. Now i bottle 7.5 bottles.


What do i do with about 1L of Fpack and a late harvest base? i mix all to a S.g of about 1.055 and now i have a Ice wine styleRiesling.
if i dont have enough of my 1L of Fpack i will add some conditionner but i should have enough with the Fpack (since the Late harvest come with a 2L Fpack)


The CC person told me the Dry riesling will be a bit longer to smooth out (no problem with that), the Late harvest should be by the book, and the ice wine should have a different taste than a typical icewine kit but should be in the same rank just a slighty different end product.


i have told the person that i will send a icewine bottle (well a sample) to have some feedback. there is a new instructuion for a yakima riesling i think that you tweak like you want it (dry off dry or sweet) thay give you all you need and you choose when you bottle.


i love those experience! 


Same goes for my CC amarone with Staving beans!
cant wait to drink all of those


----------



## GrapeApe (Feb 9, 2007)

Just looking for an update... I've learned to sample at each stage and it seems that most of you should be ready to move to the next stage, so I'm curious to hear how things are going. 


I just picked up a WE Yamhill Oregon Pinot Noir kit, so I'm especially interested how those are coming out, but all of the entries sound interesting. The more I read, the more I realize I have a lot to learn and taste!! Good stuff!


----------



## docbee (Feb 10, 2007)

Primary:
6 gal rasperry wine


Secondary:
6 gal WE Oregon Yamhill Pinot Noir


Carboys ( at least until I need another carboy):
6 gal WE Italian Pinot Grigio
6 gal WE Symphony
5 gal Peach Mead


Plans:
Cranberry/Pomegranate Juice Wine


Wish List:
Jobe05's freezer!!!
Next planned kit Reisling maybe MM Alljuice


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

That was funny Doc






I'll have to take a picture of what I have in there later and post it for ya.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, here is my freezer! I never tought it would be so hard to get a clear picture in the freezer, but the camera lens kept frosting up. The freezer is a mess from me pawing all over everthing to get it all in there to begin with, but then getting stuff out........ which is a nightmere! 









In there somewhere is 55# of Blackberries, some in bags like this, and 3 red folgers coffee things full.




Blue berries: About 21 pounds, I think there is 26, but couldn't find the other Bag. Although my wife did make blueberry pancakes the other day.






Waldos Favorite (and mine) 40 pounds of muscadine grapes, or cousine thereof.






Peaches, these are fresh picks from my trees, about 25 pounds.






Pumkin, 32 pounds, I thought I only had 27, but I forgot, my wife wanted 5 pounds for pies............ instead she takes my blueberries...... sigh






Strawberries. I have 2 6 p[ound bags from sams club. 1 more bag and I can make a 3 gallon batch.






Not shown is a couple of pounds of raspberries and about 18 pounds of figs from my fig tree. I have never tried a fig wine, but I heard it was good. All total, about an even 200 pounds of fruit left to ferment.


I also try to keep a few cans of frozen concemtrate on hand as well for back sweetening or adding extra body to gallon batches. I also try to keep a few of the seasonal concentrates on hand like cranberry, white grape Peach etc....



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW!!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 10, 2007)

Load that freezer up and head on down jobe.Me ~n~ U got some wines to make podner


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll bring my steamer and burner, we can fire up two batches at a time........


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

Very impressive Jobe. Do you keep food in your house to or just eat out every night!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

We do eat out most nights. Between everyones schedule, and diets it's so much easier and cheaper in the long run. With some of the small down home cookig stablishments that we have here,the three of uscan get a decent dinner for around $30, most nights less. However we do have a freezer upstairs as well, and a fridge, for those special occassions when we do eat at home....... Oh yea, and for the milk.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

I have 2lbs of blueberries in one of our freezers and they just went on
sale starting tommorow\, buy two pints get three free so Ill be
stocking up on my next batch which will be the blueberry- Pom melomel
that I was going to do a small batch of but decided against it due to
the temps in our basement. Cant wait till April when I get my basement
waterproofed so that I can throw heat in and finish it and be able to
do wine all year round!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

They have 3 pound bags of frozen blueberries here, cost is about $5 to $8 a bag as I recall. I know my wife was looking at them here and they were $3.99 for a half pint.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

Im not to fond of the frozen blueberries that I have purchased from my
local grocery store or BJ's and I dont have a Sam's club card. the
frozen ones Ive bought before had ver little flavor except for the
Wyman's wild but thetre expensive.


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 11, 2007)

5 gal lambrusco 
5 gal apple
6 gal blush zinf
6 gal chianti
6 gal caber/shraz


----------



## Randy1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope y'all don't get tired of reading before you get to the end of my long list.







Primary

1 gal. welches red concentrate


Secondary

None






Aging


None






Ready to bottle


None






On deck


None






Looks like I need to get busy, huh? Still savingso I can getmore equipment and start making some kits.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats okay Randy, we wont hold it against you!


----------



## Slingshot (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's a small list for you. Primary: 6-Gal. World Vineyards Italian Pinot Grigio. Secondary: 6-Gal. VR Riesling. Just Bottled: Selection Original Barolo. I'm trying to keepthis hobbysmall but I'm having too much fun with it.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 12, 2007)

I got the ingredients after work to start a 3 gal batch of Green Tea Ginger. After I unwind I might get it started.


And today one of the girls I work with wants me to make some wine for her so she bought the WE Italian Pinot Griogio and we are going to go havsies on the batch. She invests, I do the work and we both enjoy it!!


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2007)

Bulk Aging

6 Gal - Vintners Cherry

6 Gal - Vintners Raspberry

6 Gal - RJS Barolo



Priming for Sparkling

6 Gal - Millenium Sparkling

Cant wait till warmer weather to get going again


----------



## Waldo (Feb 13, 2007)

Fermenting:
5 Gal Muscadine
1 Gal. Muscadine Blend
3 Gal Peach
1 Gal. Spiced Mead
Bulk Aging:
5 Gal. Blueberry Mead
5 Gal. Black Currant
5 Gal. Black Currant/Muscadine Blend
5Gal. RedPlum
3 Gal. Yellow Plum
5 Gal. Waldo's Port
6 Gal. Green Apple Riesling


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice list Waldo!


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 13, 2007)

Recently Bottled:
WE Vieux Chateau Du Roi
WE Valpolicella
WE Pinot Noir
Blackberry - Vinters Harvest


Bulk ageing: 
CC Amarone
WE LE Camanere/ Cab. Sauv.
WE Lodi Old Vines Zin.
JJS Chocolate/Orange Port


Fermenting:
MontmorencyCherry from Concentrate
RJSpagnals Petite Syrah


On Order:
Cellar Craft Sunset Ridge Vineyard Cabernet Sauvignon
Cellar Craft Limited Release TEMPRANILLO ~ CABERNET
RJSpagnals RQ Australian Bush Vine Grenache


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 13, 2007)

Primarys:
12 gallons American Light Beer
12 Gallons Italian Pinot Grigio (Spagnols Cru Select)


Carboys:
6 Gallons Piesporter


Waiting for primary in box:
Italian Barolo Bianco
Octoberfest beer


----------



## Michael Vino (Feb 15, 2007)

Well being new to this craft at present time nothing




But just like the coming spring I'm going to start a new batch tomorrow. It is Luna Rosa. I plan on adding a couple of extra cups of sugar to kick up the abv....


I now have two carboys, so I plan on bulk aging the Luna. So what should I purchase to fill the other carboy with.........


So many options......Aint that a great thing?!!


----------



## Dean (Feb 15, 2007)

Just got back from the my LHBS for some of what will come in 2007:

Bulk Aging:
11.5l RJS 2007 RQ Orange Chocolate Port
23l RJS 2007 RQ Chilean Malbec
23l RJS 2007 RQ Unoaked Chardonnay
23l "Pink" (mostly white grape juice from Chile with 5 bunches of red thrown in. This is highly experimental, but so far smells awesome!)
11.5l vanilla mead (started in spring 2006)
23l Summer Strawberry (Made from fresh jam quality, very mushy strawberries)
23L RJS Rosso Grande
23L RJS 2006 RQ Spanish Monsatrell
23L Cellar Craft 2006 LE Pinot Nero

Ready for Primary (read picked up this morning):
RJS Winery Series with Grape Pack:
Cabernet Sauvignon
Merlot
Shiraz
Super Tuscan
Valpolicella Ripassa with Mi-pack skins
Old Vines Zinfandel

Regular Kits (Non grape pack):
RJS CC Riesling Auslese with Suss reserve pack
RJS CC Piestporter with Suss reserve pack
RJS CS Platinum Viognier
RJS En Primeur New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc

On order:
The rest of the RJS RQ series

Bottled:
about 900 bottles of various wines from RJS, CC, and WE, as well as some of my own. I'd list it, but would be typing too long. I usually don't repeat kits as there is still too many to try out, but the RJS Winery Series definately bear repeating! I get far too many compliments on them to not keep a solid stock, and I enjoy them very much as well.

EDIT: I did not include beer in this list.

to brew: (ingredients ready)
Mexican Cerveza (Dos Equis clone)
Pilsner (Czechvar clone)

on tap:
Super Hoppy Pacific IPA (you can't have too much hops!)
Winterfest Heavy ale (think spicy and perfect with Xmas turkey dinner)*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 15, 2007)

In Carboys:
3 Gal Welch's Concord/Merlot Blend
2 Gal Montmorency Cherry Mead
1 Gal Vidal/Niagara Mead Blend
2 Gal Raspberry/Apple


On Deck:
WE Red Ice Wine kit - this weekend
WE Cab Franc/Merlot kit - next weekend
WE Limited Edition Gerwurtztraminer kit - next month


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 17, 2007)

Michael Vino said:


> Well being new to this craft at present time nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you order, just be sure to order another carboy! This way you will have that empty carboy to use when racking for the 2nd or 3rd time. 
Ain't this a great thing!?!


----------



## OGrav (Feb 18, 2007)

just bottled: strawberry/grape and cranberry


last days in secondary: blueberry/pomegranate


wish list, you name it, but I have about 50 bottles of wine now and I drink about 2/3 a month. Probably another straight blueberry, that came out real nice, and I want to try a batch of juice/concentrate peach. I need some wine drinkers!


----------



## SIXTO (Feb 18, 2007)

Just bottled Cab (estate)
Will bottle Pinot Noir (estate) in 1 week
In primary Syrah (Crushendo) and Viognier
Ready to start Canadian High test
On order Lodi Zin and WE port.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 24, 2007)

I racked my WE Pinot Grigio and the Green Tea-Ginger today from the primary. You'll see my other two sixers in the background with Riesling and Mezza Luna. I just realized I need another carboy....I'll be paying a visit to George.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice looking Ramona......How is that tea-ginger?


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Waldo, the tea ginger is great, flowery and is a nice greenish gold when finished.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking good Ramona.


----------

